# xanax and coffee?



## deadphish (Feb 24, 2005)

I know that for anxiety caffeine is not recommended, but I just find that this "cocktail" if you will is the tits in the morning for feeling relaxed, but motivated. BTW, I don't like SSRI's and coffee also has a number of health benefits (sux that it stains the pearly whites tho). Anyone else do this?


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Never thought of it. But I can see where it would be effective. Alot of SA people lack motivation to seek social interaction.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I hate coffee, so if I wanted caffeine I'd just take a pill. 200 mg caffeine pills only cost 3 cents each.


----------



## DontTrustheGov't (Jun 5, 2008)

I think that Xanax and Caffeine and Cannabis is tits. If I can ask, where did you get the term tits? I actually invented the term as far as I know and I am trying to get it to catch on in the American lexicon. 

I dont drink that coffee but I like the Green Tea and the Green Soda's. They are definately tits along with Xanax cause you feel like doin' stuff and your also motivated to do it.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Xanax + coffee was a somewhat effective combination, but if you're taking Xanax every day, well, enjoy it while it lasts because you're in for depressing times when you have to stop.

For a stimulant + depressant cocktail, I would choose kava + dextroamphetamine (or similar PEA). Kava's NRI properties would block the NA release from dexamp, and kava's MAO-B-inhibitory effect would potentiate the dexamp, meaning a much lower dose is required. Plus, MAO-B inhibitors are neuroprotective. The result would be extremely euphoric, yet calming. Probably bordering on psychotic too, so a glycinergic and cholinergic would be required.


----------



## deadphish (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for the responses, guys. 

Will someone tell this brit that we are not afraid of benzos here in the US? I am under the care of a Harvard educated pdoc who has no problem prescribing xanax for the rest of my life. I'm sorry your country is so paranoid.


----------



## deadphish (Feb 24, 2005)

DontTrustheGov't said:


> I think that Xanax and Caffeine and Cannabis is tits. If I can ask, where did you get the term tits? I actually invented the term as far as I know and I am trying to get it to catch on in the American lexicon.
> 
> I dont drink that coffee but I like the Green Tea and the Green Soda's. They are definately tits along with Xanax cause you feel like doin' stuff and your also motivated to do it.


"The tits" has been around for decades AFAIK.

Also, I might have to try the caffeine pills, UShy.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

deadphish said:


> Will someone tell this brit that we are not afraid of benzos here in the US? I am under the care of a Harvard educated pdoc who has no problem prescribing xanax for the rest of my life. I'm sorry your country is so paranoid.


Well you should be. That's the problem with a medical care system based on money; they don't always have your best interests in mind.

The question is, can you afford to buy the likes of 20mg/day scripts of Xanax? If you keep having to up your dose every 6-18 months (which you will), you can quite easily get that high with a lifetime habit. If you have insurance, what if it runs out? You have to have an answer to all these questions if you plan to take them for the remainder of your life, because if you have to stop at any point after such a long time, it will be pure hell.

Also, don't you have any career ambitions? Whatever people say, Xanax DOES affect memory, intelligence and motivation, and pretty severely in high doses (>1.5mg). The people that say they don't get this effect are very much the exceptions. Do you have any plans to offset the cognitive impairment (nootropics, etc.)? Again, more questions that need to be answered in order for lifetime Xanax to be feasible.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

thats my biggest problem, is finding the motivation to live basically...i find caffeine motivates me and gives me energy but also makes me anxious so im not relaxed at all...in the past i have drank alcohol and a nice dose of caffeine makes me feel motivated and relaxed...i just wish i could feel like that without drugs..


----------



## deadphish (Feb 24, 2005)

euphoria said:


> Well you should be. That's the problem with a medical care system based on money; they don't always have your best interests in mind.
> 
> The question is, can you afford to buy the likes of 20mg/day scripts of Xanax? If you keep having to up your dose every 6-18 months (which you will), you can quite easily get that high with a lifetime habit. If you have insurance, what if it runs out? You have to have an answer to all these questions if you plan to take them for the remainder of your life, because if you have to stop at any point after such a long time, it will be pure hell.
> 
> Also, don't you have any career ambitions? Whatever people say, Xanax DOES affect memory, intelligence and motivation, and pretty severely in high doses (>1.5mg). The people that say they don't get this effect are very much the exceptions. Do you have any plans to offset the cognitive impairment (nootropics, etc.)? Again, more questions that need to be answered in order for lifetime Xanax to be feasible.


I'll take your comments into consideration, Euph. My career is doing great. Why would you assume my career is suffering? I trust my pdoc w/ a Harvard degree and 40 years practicing to help me make my decisions more than anyone. I appreciate you sharing your thoughts in both my threads.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

deadphish said:


> My career is doing great. Why would you assume my career is suffering?


I suppose it depends how academic your career is. If you are a career motivational speaker or something, benzos' confidence will help. If you're a university professor, you will notice the IQ points drop.

Good luck I guess. All I know is I've had my time with benzos and they are FAR from the answer to anxiety.


----------



## deadphish (Feb 24, 2005)

euphoria said:


> I suppose it depends how academic your career is. If you are a career motivational speaker or something, benzos' confidence will help. If you're a university professor, you will notice the IQ points drop.
> 
> Good luck I guess. All I know is I've had my time with benzos and they are FAR from the answer to anxiety.


To each is own, but that's what is most recommended around here it seems.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

"Caffeine augments Alprazolam induced cytotoxicity in human cell lines."
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...med_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=2

Interesting huh?


----------



## colba (Dec 14, 2009)

coffee or pure coffeine won't harm your health at all comparing to xanax...

note, that is is almost impossible to find real coffee in USA. even "cuban coffee" in Miami contains much less coffeine than coffee in Cuba on Jamaica.


----------



## MateK (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi, coffee with xanax can be a nice trip....if i take 25-50mg of xanax and a coffee in the afternoon.and if i do this i can drink even a little alcohol in the evening and i become very social with other people....but if you drink xanax with alcohol can be very nasty, so beter be careful with the combination...i say if you whant to drink, take the xanax and the coffee and drink alcohol after a few hours (6-8 hours).
But after 3 years of hardcore anxiety, i can say thet the best thing is, if you face your fears, cause thats the point, accept the idea thet you are so strong, thet there is nothing in the world what or who can take this away from you.
And if you do this, you don't need to take medication...Yes i know all the things about the chemicals in the brain, but think about it, there is somethin what makes your chemicals not to do the what they should do.
Sorry for the bad english.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

25-50mg of xanax??


----------



## MateK (Mar 5, 2011)

hm....hey guys better don't try the coffee xanax cannabis thing....cannabis can be a great anxiolitic but in the same time it can bring you terror....i started to hv. panic problems when i made this combination...after this if i smoke cannabis, the trip is fine but the day after i am very "paranoic", i asked my doctor friend why, and she say thet cannabis has a 1-2 or 3 day anxiolitic effect after the trip, but after thet it makes things more worse (i don't realy know why, she was explaining to me all the things with this brain chemicals, but i don't remember).


----------



## MateK (Mar 5, 2011)

JohnG said:


> 25-50mg of xanax??


a 25-50 mg pill just for relaxing


----------



## MateK (Mar 5, 2011)

JohnG : a 25-50mg pill of xanax


----------



## MateK (Mar 5, 2011)

0.25 - 0.50 mg  sorry


----------



## MateK (Mar 5, 2011)

0.25 - 0.50 mg !!! don't take 25 or 50 ) sorry for it, i hope it is not late )


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't do what you do, however, I am on Lexapro and I drink red bull and various sports drinks with caffeine in them at the same time. Since I wake at 7.30pm to go to work, I'll drink one of those usually while riding my bicycle to work. Often times I won't sleep well during the day and/or get to bed 'late' which basically makes me a zombie upon waking.

I am thinking about trying to get off the meds though. I just don't know yet.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## Raidiant (Dec 14, 2009)

Fair point, its extremely tempting to raise the dosage yourself after u find out its not as sedative anymore and I suspect a lot of people do this.

Also tho xanax daily isn't a great idea in the long term, I doubt amphetamine is a great idea in the long term either (esp daily usage) for whoever suggested that.

I find amphetamine much more easy to develop psychological dependence and tolerance, but there is ample evidence that its stimulant effects lasts a good length of time in the long term.

Not taken either long enough to really get bad withdrawal.


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

MateK said:


> Hi, coffee with xanax can be a nice trip....if i take 25-50mg of xanax and a coffee in the afternoon.and if i do this i can drink even a little alcohol in the evening and i become very social with other people....but if you drink xanax with alcohol can be very nasty, so beter be careful with the combination...i say if you whant to drink, take the xanax and the coffee and drink alcohol after a few hours (6-8 hours).
> But after 3 years of hardcore anxiety, i can say thet the best thing is, if you face your fears, cause thats the point, accept the idea thet you are so strong, thet there is nothing in the world what or who can take this away from you.
> And if you do this, you don't need to take medication...Yes i know all the things about the chemicals in the brain, but think about it, there is somethin what makes your chemicals not to do the what they should do.
> Sorry for the bad english.


facing your fears is important but its equally important to start with fears that are only mildly fearful and work your way up to things that give you extreme anxiety. otherwise you will make your anxiety worse. just adding this in here even though its the medication forum.

as far as xanax and coffee. i love me some coffee but refuse to use xanax because the effective dose just goes up and up. caffeine on the other hand, continues to give cognitive benefits at doses of 200-400mg/day continuously. it wont give you the energy but the cognitive alertness remains forever at these doses.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

OP, oftentimes, I take Xanax and drink coffee. The Xanax takes the edge off by alleviating the anxiety, but unfortunately makes me too tired, so I supplement with coffee. Also, my teeth are one of my few physical attributes I take pride in, so it does concern me to drink coffee and possibly stain my teeth.


----------



## Pats128124 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Xanax & Coffee*

I have discovered that Xanax and coffee makes me feel great. I feel more sociable than ever and I'm the shyest guy alive. Odd to say but it makes you motivated and gives you energy, but an energy where you feel that "good" Xanax buzz and still have energy. So your a walking happy socialite with that great Xanax feeling ( the Xanax high ). It's a great drug for depression and anxiety, and mix it with coffee and your a wide awake "high" and happy person. I just got my 120 Xanax today, so the coffees brewing. It helps you get into movies, video games, music...anything. It makes things more interesting.


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

My ex was on benzos, as well as a myriad of other meds (she was bipolar) and when we went out she'd always drink alcoholic drinks that had guarana and caffeine in them and then she'd completely ****ing lose her **** and break down and cry one minute and dance on tables the next. 

Fun times. Stupid question maybe, but do stimulants like coffee and guarana cancel out the effects of benzos?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I take Klonopin, similar to Xanax, and love coffee. However, I have cut it back to half-caff (found a great tasting one) and limit it to two cups per day. I have also tried to cut back on caffeinated soda. For me there is a strong connection between caffeine and anxiety. That and hangovers.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Luctor said:


> My ex was on benzos, as well as a myriad of other meds (she was bipolar) and when we went out she'd always drink alcoholic drinks that had guarana and caffeine in them and then she'd completely ****ing lose her **** and break down and cry one minute and dance on tables the next.


I believe Miller voluntarily (read: was pressured into) stopped making drinks that contain both caffeine & alcohol. I'm not sure we can blame what you ex did on a med combination. Plenty of folks manage to act plenty stupid & goofy when drunk even without the assistance of any other drugs.



Luctor said:


> Fun times. Stupid question maybe, but do stimulants like coffee and guarana cancel out the effects of benzos?


It seems logical that CNS stimulants should negate the effect of CNS depressants, though turns out it's not nearly so simple. Stimulants don't necessarily increase anxiety. You can find plenty of people here who find that amphetamines actually help with SA. I'd be one of them.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> I hate coffee


Be gone you evil doer!


----------



## kate7777777777777777777 (Oct 24, 2012)

*whats wrong with this country ??*



deadphish said:


> Thanks for the responses, guys.
> 
> Will someone tell this brit that we are not afraid of benzos here in the US? I am under the care of a Harvard educated pdoc who has no problem prescribing xanax for the rest of my life. I'm sorry your country is so paranoid.


Its a shame ...my fam doc will not perscribe to me, i cantacted a pyscitrist and SHE won't perscribe to me ....fda rules....xanax really works, make me feel normal. doenst make me feel buzzed at all. Now I have to got through the anxiety and withdrawls. I'll prob be admitted to the hos.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

kate7777777777777777777 said:


> Its a shame ...my fam doc will not perscribe to me, i cantacted a pyscitrist and SHE won't perscribe to me ....fda rules....xanax really works, make me feel normal. doenst make me feel buzzed at all. Now I have to got through the anxiety and withdrawls. I'll prob be admitted to the hos.


What's going on? what are yo withdrawling from? Did you actually have an appointment with a psychiatrist and discuss your treatment options and the psychiatrist just didn't want to prescribe you a benzo? How severe is your anxiety and what other treatments have you tried?


----------



## techfreak (May 12, 2014)

MateK said:


> 0.25 - 0.50 mg  sorry


I bet 50mg of Xanax would be enough to tranquilize a Tyrannosaurus Rex. In fact the only living being that would remain unphased by this much Alprazolam is Chuck Norris.

:boogie:boogie


----------

